# St Johns Asylum Lincoln may 2013



## peterc4 (May 21, 2013)

Been wanting to visit this one for a long time and was well worth it, visited with PROJ3CTM4YH3M a top day.

for the full set see http://www.petercostellophotography.com/st-johns-asylum-lincoln

St John’s Asylum, Lincolnshire in the East of England was built 1852. The building was then known as Lindsey & Holland Counties & Lincoln & District Lunatic Asylum. The Asylum has also been known over the years as Lincolnshire County Pauper Lunatic Asylum and Bracebridge Heath Asylum. Finally it was given the name St John’s during the early 1960’s
It was originally built to house just 250 patients but by 1902 the asylum grounds covered 120 acres. The grounds of the asylum were cultivated by the inmates where they grew their own vegetables. Within the grounds was a cemetery for the hospital which covered 1.5 acres. St John’s also had its own mortuary chapel.
After the outbreak of World War II during 1940, the patients were transferred to other nearby establishments as the hospital was turned into an emergency hospital.
In 1948 the administration of the hospital was passed to the National Health Service
The asylum finally closed its doors during December 1989 with all the patients being transferred to other nearby hospitals.
The site was then sold to developers who have converted a lot of the site into new housing.
All that now remains is the main asylum buildings which are Grade II listed and cannot be demolished. However work is now under way to convert the main buildings into flats.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 22, 2013)

great stuff mate, always good to see some Asylumage! Ace mask shots!!!


----------



## sonyes (May 22, 2013)

Quality that bud, sooooo need to do this place.


----------



## perjury saint (May 22, 2013)

*Bostin mate!! *


----------



## perth45 (May 23, 2013)

awesome place....


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 23, 2013)

Nice shots mate well done


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (May 24, 2013)

Loving the pano external and the cell corridor shots mate! cracking report! Another good day out!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 24, 2013)

Love this place. Great report! The selfie in the cell is a creepy cracker!


----------



## sparky. (May 31, 2013)

Sweet pics


----------

